# Two Years Gone



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

The weather is beautiful, wish you were here.​


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry. What a beautiful tribute. How they change us for the better.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we never forget, do we?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

That last photo says it all...


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

no truer words have been written..... who ever said time heals all wounds, must have never lost their best friend.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

FBarnes said:


> I'm so sorry. What a beautiful tribute. How they change us for the better.


And how.



magicre said:


> we never forget, do we?


Never.



Rvent said:


> no truer words have been written..... who ever said time heals all wounds, must have never lost their best friend.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I miss my dog too.. Its coming up on one year already since I lost Max, even having the two girls and my new boy Capone there is not a single day that goes by that I don't think of Max and start to cry.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Rvent said:


> I miss my dog too.. Its coming up on one year already since I lost Max, even having the two girls and my new boy Capone there is not a single day that goes by that I don't think of Max and start to cry.


I cant say I dont know what thats like. When I suddenly realize that Im looking down the business end of that hole, I feel like the proverbial 'deer in the headlights'. Ive gotten a little better at doing the mental equivalent of sneaking up behind myself and shouting "*Hey, what's that over there?!?*" in my ear.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

They will always be in our hearts - memories stay forever...


----------



## Sneakers13 (Jul 13, 2013)

it's always hard to lose your best friend. It's not fair that their lives are so much shorter than ours.


----------

